# One shot one kill!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Was walking out the front door and saw this guy in a hickory tree out front. Grabbed a trusty natural and popped him with one marble to the head.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot! Gotta love those naturals ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shot, man..


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting and natty.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good shot man


----------

